# 1st Green house!



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Well its a long time coming but between goats, rabbits dogs and moving my parents out to the property... oh and not to forget my double herniated lumbar disc... we built a 8x8 green house! And it was built from scrap lumber from our mill or from materials we already had... Pretty excited though way undersized... maybe it will help us with starts... or extend the growing season for my chille peppers?
View attachment 231096
View attachment 231097


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice! It looks very sturdy too. I’m sure it’ll help the gardening quite a bit. It’s amazing what you can fit in a small greenhouse. I have one that’s small too and get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Very nice 😁


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice! I can't believe how much you are accomplishing. Do you ever sleep?
I really, really want a green house, but for now I am starting plants in my bedroom window and that works ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That looks great. I'll have to show my 16 year old son. He's building us one . Same cattle panel style. 
.congratulations...it will help extend your growing season for sure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Nice! I can't believe how much you are accomplishing. Do you ever sleep?
> I really, really want a green house, but for now I am starting plants in my bedroom window and that works ok.


Lol, yeah we sleep. I think we might have a problem... we dont like to sit and stagnate, we have to always be moving forward with our property. We believe that the world is going to be getting alot worse and so we are working as hard as we can to continue to prepare as best we can to provide for our family the best we can, whatever may come.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looks great! What kind of material did you use over the cattle panels?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s really cool! 🤩


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Looks great! What kind of material did you use over the cattle panels?


We double layered clear 3mil visqueen and wrapped at the ends a 1x4 board and used that as a tac board to keep the plastic taught and tear free.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Whats a good humidity to strive for in a green house? The temp is 10-15 above ambient but the humidity is typically lower. My GH is not air tight. Lots of "vent" holes around the edges and at the peaks.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I live in a humid place so never paid much attention to it, but I think different plants like slightly different humidity, but I believe between 50-80% humidity is sort the norm for most greenhouses.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> I live in a humid place so never paid much attention to it, but I think different plants like slightly different humidity, but I believe between 50-80% humidity is sort the norm for most greenhouses.


Thank you, 

this mornings ambient temp/humidity @ 57deg/36% and the greenhouse temp/humidity 57/54%

The sun hasnt really started hitting the greenhouse just yet.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

I dont know if the attatchment photo worked but here is a side shot of the green house.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I really like it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Our sprouts in the greenhouse... more than ready to be planted... garden area is not.
View attachment 233603
View attachment 233604
View attachment 233605







View attachment 233606


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

May I ask what part of ID you guys are near? You dont have to pinpoint your location or anything 😉
I’m in southern ID and we are burning up this week 🔥 ☀🥵


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> May I ask what part of ID you guys are near? You dont have to pinpoint your location or anything
> I’m in southern ID and we are burning up this week


Ya no worries... Pahsimeroi valley. We are clocking 87deg with 16mph winds on my weather station. It factors in the wind "chill"... lol


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Also no A/C... inside temp is 90+


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Ok, so that is further north and can be a bit chilly in the winter. Not too far from Stanley ID that gets the title for coldest area in lower 48. That greenhouse will definitely come in handy 😅

our wind chill right now feels like someone opened the door to a hot furnace 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Vern said:


> Also no A/C... inside temp is 90+


Definitely better stay hydrated and get your building and other projects done from 4am-10am and then take it easy/nap during the hot afternoon… 
You guys are amazing getting prepared and ready for things ahead of time 🍀


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Yes they are very cold... we saw -21 this past winter. No bueno. Its been difficult keeping up on hydration. My hand muscles started twitching today, so i ate a peach, an apple and drank hi-c electrolytes solution, and a bunch of water. It stopped. Lol.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Heat stroke is pretty serious… glad you are keeping aware and preventing.
Where you guys are off grid, you don’t really have ice bottles frozen huh?
I’m going to be riding in the next week or two and even getting a very early start, it’ll be a long day and get hot. (Helping my dad take his small herd up the hwy to Pine to join the rest of the cows.) so I’m planning on freezing some water bottles to have in my saddle bag 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stay safe.


----------

